# Which Is Better



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

For my 55 gallon aquarium i am getting a few plants do with that i am also getting a co2 system should i get 40watt or 30 watt bulbs which would be best for my fish

plants hairgrass java fern riccia fluitans ad micro swords


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I would go with higher-watt lights. This will helps your plants grow, and as long as you provide some cover, your fish won't be bothered by the light.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How many of these bulbs does your fixture hold_?... Because Hairgrass is a high light plant and needs at least 3wpg to grow and spread into a lawn.

As for your fish the stronger lights will not bother most fish, unless you have fish that prefer a shady area. You can compensate for the stronger light by planting heavy, which you should do in the beginning anyways.


----------

